# Mme de Cambremer (jeu de mots)



## alexmed

Je trouve un jeu de mots chez Proust (Du côté de chez Swann) fait à partir du nom de Mme de Cambremer. La princesse de Laumes se moque de ce nom donnant à entendre qu'il est composé de 2 mots pas convenables, 2 "abbreviatures" plutôt. L'une serait "mer", qui "ont un nom bien étonnant. Il finit just à temps, mais il finit mal". C'est-à-dire (je pense) que "mer" lui rapelle le mot "merde". Elle en dit autant pour "Cambre": "Il ne commence pas mieux, répondit Swann". Mais je ne sais pas à quoi cela se refère. Quel est ce mot qui aurait été dit "en colère" et de façon "pas convenable" s'il eût été prononcé jusqu'au bout, et qui commence par "Cambre"?
Merci.
Lofrasso


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

_Cambremer _commence comme Cambronne.

Au revoir


----------



## alexmed

Ah, le mot de Cambronne!!!!
Merci!
Lofrasso


----------



## janpol

Proust a beaucoup renommé les endroits dont il parlait (Balbec/Cabourg, Combray/Illiers etc...) mais il n'a pas touché au nom "Cambremer" qui est celui d'un village normand. Je ne connais pas l'origine de ce nom mais elle pourrait bien être scandinave comme celle du nom de nombreux lieux de la région.


----------



## alexmed

c'est possible, mais tout de même, puisque c'est un nom inventé (comme d'ailleurs le sont aussi tous les autres noms dans la Recherche), il est difficile de supputer une origine précise pour Cambremer ou pour n'importe quel autre nom (les étymologies de Proust n'étant souvent que des prétextes pour faire de la littérature)...


----------



## beri

en lisant trop vite le nom, j'avais lu "camembert", peut-être est-ce aussi voulu...


----------



## janpol

Non, il n'a pas inventé ce nom comme il a inventé "Balbec", "Combray" et bien d'autres encore. Cambremer existe, c'est un village du Pays d'Auge situé à quelque 30 km de la côte. (Qu'il y ait eu ou non une Mme de Cambremer est une autre question...) Ce nom a donc une origine qui n'a rien à voir avec "Cambronne" et "merde". Une brochure produite par le quotidien Ouest-France parle d'une origine viking sans donner plus de précision. Sur Google, on parle d'une origine latine pour "Cambre" et celtique pour "mer". Proust a donc joué (de façon savoureuse) avec un nom existant...
Il reconstruit la géographie des lieux qu'il visite ce qui n'est en rien anormal puisqu'il fait oeuvre de créateur mais cela n'obéit à aucune logique : par exemple, il parle de l'église (de "style persan"!) de Balbec ("persan", Balbec/Baalbek"...) or, s'il y a bien une église à Cabourg, elle est, sur le plan architectural, d'une banalité navrante. Les descriptions qu'il fait montrent qu'il parle de l'église de Dives-sur-Mer qui, elle, est particulièrement intéressante et qui se situe à 2 km du Grand Hôtel de Cabourg. (Cabourg et Dives-sur-Mer sont séparés par un pont qui enjambe un fleuve côtier).
Proust situe donc cette église à Balbec mais, il lui arrive également de parler d'une hôellerie qui se trouve à 200 mètres de cette église et, cette fois, il la situe à Dives et non pas à Balbec.


----------



## alexmed

ah, merci, ça c'est bien intéressant.
Quant à l'église de style persan, je me demande s'il n'y a là des réminiscences du style mozarabe (Chrétien influencé par l'art musulman)/mudejar (musulman travaillant sous les ordres des rois Chrétiens) qu'on trouve parfois sur le Chemin de Saint Jacques en Espagne. Je viens de passer quelques jours au monastère de Silos, près de Burgos. Ce monastère a un magnifique cloître du XII siècle dont certains chapiteaux ont été taillés par un maître mozarabe qui probablement avait appris son métier à Cordoue ou à Séville. Son style ressemble beaucoup celui des coffrets en ivoire provenants aussi de Cordoue ou encore de la Sicile Normande. Or, ce style a son origine ultime dans la Syrie et l'Iraq des caliphats Omeyyade et Abbaside...


----------



## janpol

la construction de l'église dont parle Proust a commencé au XIè, immédiatement après la conquête de l'Angleterre. (Guillaume le Bâtard se devait de remercier Dieu de lui avoir permis de débarquer avec succès à Hastings et de devenir ainsi "Guillaume le Conquêrant"). Modifiée par la suite, elle est plus gothique que romane.
En ce qui concerne le mot "Cambremer", on peut dire que Proust a su exploiter au maximum les possibilités offertes par un mot qui n'a pas été inventé pour les besoins de la cause ! Mais nous savons qu'il ne manquait pas d'humour...


----------



## LV4-26

Non seulement Cambremer existe mais l'AOC "cidre de Cambremer" est extrêmement réputée.


----------



## alexmed

La construction du cloître de St. Domingo de Silos a été commencée elle aussi au XIe siècle. Le style Mozarabe qui provient de la Perse remonte au Xe siècle...
En tous cas, vous avez raison, Proust avait un grand sens de l'humour, accompagné d'une très riche érudition...
Maintenant j'ai envie de voir toutes ces petites églises normandes qui occupent tant de place dans son oeuvre...
Et, tant qu'on y est, aussi de goûter le cidre de Cambremer...
Merci encore et bonne Année 2009,
Lofrasso


----------



## Aoyama

De tout cela je ne vois pas vraiment de jeu de mots dans le nom "de Cambremer" , sauf à penser au mot de Cambronne, certes, mais Proust se serait-il laissé aller à cette remarque un peu ... douteuse ?


----------



## LV4-26

En réalité, il se contente de la mettre dans la bouche de l'un de ses personnages, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose.
Si Proust n'est pas enclin à faire ce genre de remarque, la princesse de Laumes, de son côté, l'est peut-être.....(?)
Je laisse la question en suspens car mes souvenirs du livre sont trop lointains.

Et puis, d'ailleurs, tiens, comme c'est le Nouvel An, je décide d'octroyer à Proust le droit de se livrer à ce genre d'amusement.


----------



## janpol

oui ! il y a un dialogue qui porte sur ce sujet. Il a été repoduit sur l'un des sites consacrés à "Cambremer" (sur google). Ne me demande pas lequel...


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est vrai, il semble qu'il y ait bien un "jeu de mots" de la part de Marcel ici. On en trouve un commentaire dans Wiki, à l'article *Cambremer *qui traite à la fois de la ville et de Proust.
_Proust a repris ce nom pour le donner à des personnages de __À la recherche du temps perdu__, citons par exemple ce petit dialogue cruellement humoristique :_
_"Enfin ces Cambremer ont un nom bien étonnant. Il finit juste à temps, mais il finit mal ! dit-elle en riant._
_- Il ne commence pas mieux, répondit Swann._
_- En effet cette double abréviation !..._
_- C'est quelqu'un de très en colère et de très convenable qui n'a pas osé aller jusqu'au bout du premier mot._
_- Mais puisqu'il ne devait pas pouvoir s'empêcher de commencer le second, il aurait mieux fait d'achever le premier pour en finir une bonne fois."_
Maintenant, sans pinailler, est-ce bien un jeu de mots ou simplement une _allusion ironique_ ... ?
Mais bon, on a clairement Cambronne et merde ici ...


----------



## Nicomon

beri said:


> en lisant trop vite le nom, j'avais lu "camembert", peut-être est-ce aussi voulu...


 
J'ai lu _camembert_ aussi. Comme dans... le Camembert de Normandie. 

Cambremer et camembert


----------



## janpol

les deux villages sont à quelques dizaines de km l'un de l'autre et n'ont pas les mêmes spécialités mais, ma foi, celles-ci se marient plutôt bien...
Bref ! Ceci dit... Bon appétit et meilleurs voeux à tous pour 2009...


----------



## Aoyama

> Cambremer et camembert


Ce serait alors, plutôt qu'un jeu de mots, une anagramme ou une contrepèterie ...


----------



## janpol

une contrepèterie qui tiendrait un peu du paronyme ...


----------



## alexmed

ah, vous êtes fins, vous deux!


----------



## Aoyama

> une contrepèterie qui tiendrait un peu du paronyme ...


Mais les contrepèteries (fines ou pas) sont très souvent basées sur la paronymie.
Ici, je pense que si Cambronne et son mot sont présents, camembert ne l'est pas (en tout cas pas dans l'esprit de Marcel).


----------



## janpol

oui, Aoyama, mais je voulais dire que cette contrepèterie est un 'à-peu-près" et  non pas une contrepèterie parfaite comme "à Beaumont-le-Vicomte" par exemple, que l'on prête à Rabelais, je crois...


----------



## Aoyama

> cette contrepèterie est un 'à-peu-près" et non pas une contrepèterie parfaite


c'est vrai (surtout que ce n'est pas une phrase).


----------



## alexmed

Selon le dictionnaire, une contrepèterie est une "Permutation de sons, lettres ou syllabes dans un énoncé de manière à obtenir un autre énoncé de sens cocasse et souvent obscène." On donne comme exemple "les couples de mots _amas/appas_ et _patentes/ma tante_ servent en quelque sorte de pivot ou de plaque tournante pour passer d'un premier énoncé appelé « sujet » : _mon oncle perd courage devant les amas de patentes_ à un second énoncé appelé « réponse » : _mon oncle perd courage devant les appas de ma tante _(d'apr. L. Étienne, _L'Art du contrepet,_ Paris, éd. J.-J. Pauvert, 1957).
Dans ce cas, Cambremer ne serait pas un contrepet. Il n'y a pas de permutation de sons entre "Cambre" et "Cambronne", ni entre "mer" et "merde". Il ne s'agit pas non plus d'une anagramme, qui serait "interversion des lettres qui composent un mot (ou plus rarement un syntagme ou une phrase) de manière à faire un autre mot (ou un autre syntagme ou une autre phrase)". Par exemple, "Nicolas de Montreux, autrement dit par *anagramme *_Ollenix du Mont-Sacré.._." Nous serions plutôt devant un _logogriphe_. Selon le dictionnaire, le logogriphe est un "jeu d'esprit où un lecteur doit reconnaître un mot pour lequel on donne une définition énigmatique à partir d'un autre mot dont on utilise les lettres en partie ou en totalité." Jeu de mots, en tous cas, est assez général pour comprendre toutes ces versions de la cocasserie...


----------



## Aoyama

Va pour logogriphe.
Je répète aussi que "camembert" n'a rien à faire ici.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Va pour logogriphe.
> Je répète aussi que "camembert" n'a rien à faire ici.


 
Sans doute pas. Mais ceux et celles (dont je suis) qui connaissent bien le camembert mais n'ont jamais ou rarement entendu parler de l'AOC ou du village de Cambremer ont sans doute d'abord *lu*... camembert.


----------



## alexmed

*Lu*, sans doute. Mais il faut penser que le narrateur transmet des dialogues. Cela veut dire que les personnages ne *lisaient* pas "Cambremer/Camember"; ils *entendaient* "Cam*BR*" et non "Ca*MEM*"... C'est peut-être là la raison pour laquelle Proust ne semble pas inclure cette paronymie parmi les malentendus que provoque le nom de Mme la comtesse de C.


----------



## Nicomon

alexmed said:


> *Lu*, sans doute. Mais il faut penser que le narrateur transmet des dialogues. Cela veut dire que les personnages ne *lisaient* pas "Cambremer/Camember"; ils *entendaient* "Cam*BR*" et non "Ca*MEM*"...


   Bien sûr.  Je faisais référence aux lecteurs du forum WR qui ont ouvert ton fil (en lisant, sans l'entendre, le titre).  

Je pense comme les autres... _cambronne + merde_.


----------

